# New Flat Top Shooter



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The over the top shooter without twin forks and no void to shoot through.

Hold over the top shooter at a forward 30 degree angle and no fork hits will come the occasional flier seems to be eliminated.

Check the 2nd picture it shows how to hold all PF and FT Shooters to get the best out of them forks or no forks.

Any way this is how I do it and with a full Butterfly.

I am nearly beginning to think the FT may be an improvement to the PF.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey= that's allright, i been thinkin on tryin that to see if it would work, should work with standard bands just as well, would make a fantastic POCKET SHOOTER, lemme know if you try it with the standard bands, probly be a few days before I get alla my stuff organized and get one made, if I get one made first I'll post pics, ==THANKS=GREAT IDEA











dgui said:


> The over the top shooter without twin forks and no void to shoot through.
> 
> Hold over the top shooter at a forward 30 degree angle and no fork hits will come the occasional flier seems to be eliminated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

another cool looking shooter Dgui... nice work once again...i like how you're sticking with what you like and what works for you..







i have been wanting to check out one of your "pickle forks", drop me a line next time you make some up..

cheers.. Mike


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bugar said:


> The over the top shooter without twin forks and no void to shoot through.
> 
> Hold over the top shooter at a forward 30 degree angle and no fork hits will come the occasional flier seems to be eliminated.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

The bands that you see on the Flat Top Shooter are single Tex Express Bands. This is one fast shooter even when not pulling a full Butterfly. The bands are held in place by 1745 tubes. Simple band change just lightly wet the band and it will slide right into place just pull the tube up and dab dry and your ready to shoot again. I dont have any standard bands but I think any type of bands would do fine.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Fascinating thread! I've wondered about this for a long time and never was brave enough to try it.

Jeorg has a video on his youtube channel where he did something like this.

If you type in "guatemalan slingshot" or "mayan slingshot" in any search engine (and please adjust your settings to "safe" when you do







( you can find hundreds of intricately carved slingshots made by the modern Mayan Indians. These are all made in exactly the same way. The incredible carving and deep hand/use patinas on many of these indicate they were treasured, loved, and most importantly USED for a very long period of time. This indicates to me that they are EFFECTIVE and I imagine these Mayans are bringing home pot meat with them on a daily basis. They wouldn't use this design if it didn't work!

Please keep us posted on this important foray into what is for me, the unknown. I am in complete and total support of your pushing this project!


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

I like it too.

The way the bands are attached to the fork is clever.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Dugi this one is real interesting cant wait to see were this one goes. As for the PFS Id love to try one of those but cant afford another SS right now maybe in the near future you might sell me one if your willing.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

very innovative


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Fascinating thread! I've wondered about this for a long time and never was brave enough to try it.
> 
> Jeorg has a video on his youtube channel where he did something like this.
> 
> ...


Wow, never saw this before, thanks.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

dqui,very good idea.I know it will work.
Jump,I hope you don't mind me shortening your name?I thing the Mayan forks were used as a spear thrower with some kind of cordage.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

They just keep getting smaller....I'm waiting for the day when you don't need bands either and you just think the shot to the traget....


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Jaybird, I have dozens of pics in my collection of these strapped up with gum rubber and a leather stones-sized pouch. In fact, one of my shipmates who lives down on the Yucatan even brought me one this hitch as a gift (he's a good guy). I'd think the same had I not seen this but these really are slingshots.

Jump it is!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Jump
Maybe someone in the not to distant past made slingshots out of them.Rubber wasn't volcanized till about 1844


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I love it, I think the simple designs are great.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Small is nice, but I'd like to see it maybe a bit larger, with a handle at least 3/4" thick you can grab onto comfortably. You could thin down radically just above the handle. Maybe just make it a little bit larger, and put slabs on the handle?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Small is nice, but I'd like to see it maybe a bit larger, with a handle at least 3/4" thick you can grab onto comfortably. You could thin down radically just above the handle. Maybe just make it a little bit larger, and put slabs on the handle?


That, IMHO, would entirely defeat the point of the slingshot; it's meant to be as small as compact as possible. I shot >100 shots with my _PFS _ after shooting >60 with my _PS-2 _and I didn't experience any discomfort - quite the opposite. This was after taking ~50 shots with a 30lb recurve bow and well over 100 with a spring cocking air rifle (which was *really *stiff.)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Didn't know the whole point was its size. That was already accomplished with the pickle forks, wasn't it?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Didn't know the whole point was its size. That was already accomplished with the pickle forks, wasn't it?


I inferred it to be a variant of the _PFS _anyway I like small!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sam said:


> Small is nice, but I'd like to see it maybe a bit larger, with a handle at least 3/4" thick you can grab onto comfortably. You could thin down radically just above the handle. Maybe just make it a little bit larger, and put slabs on the handle?


That, IMHO, would entirely defeat the point of the slingshot; it's meant to be as small as compact as possible. I shot >100 shots with my _PFS _ after shooting >60 with my _PS-2 _and I didn't experience any discomfort - quite the opposite. This was after taking ~50 shots with a 30lb recurve bow and well over 100 with a spring cocking air rifle (which was *really *stiff.)








[/quote]

Defeat the point of a slingshot?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Small is nice, but I'd like to see it maybe a bit larger, with a handle at least 3/4" thick you can grab onto comfortably. You could thin down radically just above the handle. Maybe just make it a little bit larger, and put slabs on the handle?


That, IMHO, would entirely defeat the point of the slingshot; it's meant to be as small as compact as possible. I shot >100 shots with my _PFS _ after shooting >60 with my _PS-2 _and I didn't experience any discomfort - quite the opposite. This was after taking ~50 shots with a 30lb recurve bow and well over 100 with a spring cocking air rifle (which was *really *stiff.)








[/quote]

Defeat the point of a slingshot?
[/quote]
Yes, like lengthening the barrel of a conceal carry pistol by 5 inches to improve accuracy...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sam said:


> Didn't know the whole point was its size. That was already accomplished with the pickle forks, wasn't it?


I inferred it to be a variant of the _PFS _anyway I like small!








[/quote]

That why you don't have a gf?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sam said:


> Small is nice, but I'd like to see it maybe a bit larger, with a handle at least 3/4" thick you can grab onto comfortably. You could thin down radically just above the handle. Maybe just make it a little bit larger, and put slabs on the handle?


That, IMHO, would entirely defeat the point of the slingshot; it's meant to be as small as compact as possible. I shot >100 shots with my _PFS _ after shooting >60 with my _PS-2 _and I didn't experience any discomfort - quite the opposite. This was after taking ~50 shots with a 30lb recurve bow and well over 100 with a spring cocking air rifle (which was *really *stiff.)








[/quote]

Defeat the point of a slingshot?
[/quote]
Yes, like lengthening the barrel of a conceal carry pistol by 5 inches to improve accuracy...








[/quote]

So the only purpose of a slingshot is to have a projectile shooting instrument that can fit in your pocket? I should sue Saunders for selling me that Falcon 2 and claiming it was a slingshot.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

There are a few reasons why I have gone minimal the cost is not top on the list even though its about 40 cents for each cutout, 2nd on the list is because it is easy to carry in your sock or back pocket or shirt pocket and I keep a micro shooter in my magic wallet because the elastic straps keep it in place, the most important reason for its small size is its accuracy being close to the hand I find it much more accurate for me. The forks are low and minimal to hold the bands and the way they are wraped gives a good grip for forefinger and thumb and the handle mainly stableizes because you have to pull against something. But, I have thought on carving out a bump out and screwing it to the handel to give some depth to it so it can be palmed and have it die into the uper part. When I do this I will post pictures. But, I do like to conceal and carry.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes! Dgui please do that!! Save me the trouble. I think that would make it a great little pistol.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Didn't know the whole point was its size. That was already accomplished with the pickle forks, wasn't it?


I inferred it to be a variant of the _PFS _anyway I like small!








[/quote]

That why you don't have a gf?








[/quote]
LOL, yeah... something like that!


----------

